# Help painting and decorating a kitchen/dining room



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

This might give you a _little_ help...

J


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

How about some new granite?:yes:


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

And for when you guys get done with all your hard remodeling work...:thumbsup:


----------



## melissaandkris (Jun 16, 2008)

WOW...that's amazing! Thank you! I think I am gonna go with the orange, well it's kinda a burnt orange color. I love the counter top, those are the colors I imagined. I am going to try to paint them and then put poly on top for shine. right now they are just cheap laminate but we cant really afford new ones right now so maybe I can fix em up! I'll try to post up some more pics when I finally get some color on the walls!


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

You're welcome, good luck with it.

J


----------



## sasha689 (May 2, 2008)

Wow! That is really cool.. I will be painting my bedroom in a couple of months.. I'll have to keep that virtual paint thing in mind! Oh and I loved how you added the wine and glasses. Very nice!


----------

